# Home Made Frosty Paws and Milk Bones like recipes



## strollingbones (Sep 6, 2008)

I make some like frosty paws:

need:

1 banana mashed
2 tbs peanut butter
2 tbs honey
1 32 oz container of plain yogurt.

1 jelly roll pan and parchment paper.

put jelly roll pan in freezer...make a flat space for it..flat and level....

mix everything together and pour in pan...level batter....then put in freezer...now its says freeze for 5 minutes but i freeze it for a good 30 to 40 minutes before i take a knife or pizza cutter and cut it...then return it to freezer...till a hard freeze is achieved...break into blocks and put in freezer bag for hot days...my mixed loves them..the dobie...not so great...


3/4 cup hot water 
1/3 cup margarine 
1/2 cup powdered milk 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 egg, beaten 
3 cups whole wheat flour 


Variation: increase margarine to 1/2 cup and add 2 teaspoons sugar 
In large bowl pour hot water over the margarine. Stir in powdered milk, salt, and egg. Add flour, 1/2 cup at a time. Knead for a few minutes to form stiff dough. Pat or roll to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut into bone shapes. Bake at 325 degrees for 50 minutes. Cool. They will dry out quite hard. Makes about 1 1/4 pounds of biscuits. Costs around 30 cents per pound.


credit for the milk bones goes to:

Homemade Dog Treat Recipe: Milk Bone Dog Biscuits

I add carob chips to the milk bone recipe and honey....I also bake them for about 40 minutes.  You can add baby foods for flavor ...just becare what you add...some foods dogs cant have:

Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog


enjoy, the dogs love em.


----------

